# My retrievers... retrieving critters



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh... ick. I would be your daughter in this situation for sure. My best friend has a dog that kills about one critter a week. I don't know how she does it. Bleck.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Your dog is doing what the breed has been bred to do for the last 150 years. You purposely searched for, bought and own a bird dog. Now you don't want it to do what its instincts tell it it's supposed to do?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> Your dog is doing what the breed has been bred to do for the last 150 years. You purposely searched for, bought and own a bird dog. Now you don't want it to do what its instincts tell it it's supposed to do?


That's exactly what I told DD. LOL. I know that's what they're bred to do... hence the title I put on my post. It's just always funny to me when they actually bring me something other than a ball. I wasn't even upset when Bella got the pigeon--after all she was only doing what she was bred to do.


----------



## Taz9630 (Dec 21, 2014)

Our clan have bringing offerings down to a fine art!
That cats bring the mice, moles and rabbits and Dunlop picks them up and runs around the garden like a loon then dumps them at your feet proud as punch with himself
This is why he's not allowed off leash in the front garden where we keep our chickens as he just goes for them given half the chance!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I've never had a golden that killed a critter, but they sure loved to find them already dead and stinky and carry them around. My cats, on the other hand, seem to have some savage ritual that involves proudly displaying half of their catch on the doorstep.
I only wish they would learn to catch moles.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

On the bright side at least they are not doing the back roll on top of their finds.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

It may be what they are bred to do (and for good reason) but that doesn't mean you have to like handling a bloody carcass. I second my original comment, "Bleck." 

I'm happy to put up with it so I can have all the other amazing things about this breed, but I'm really hoping my guy decides to break the mold and only retrieve flowers and cash


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Millie seems to do the opposite of retrieving. She loves to grab whatever she can in the house (toys, blankets, bills!!) and takes it outside in the backyard. She has never brought a blanket back into the house. Is her retrieving drive broken??


----------



## Michelleyk (Aug 16, 2014)

Ooooh! Our golden we had when I was a teenager, Teddy, put the bird in bird dog. She caught and ATE a crow as a puppy, but her most infamous exploits was her systematic destruction of my brother's quail and pheasant. He kept them in a double-locked cage in the yard, and Teddy one day, broke in to the cage, broke all 10 birds necks and laid them out in a row on the lawn. He was so mad because he couldn't even really be upset with her! 
Sherlock is just fixated on birds, but hasn't been able to get close enough to them yet to "get" one in his clutches. 
Got to love a retriever!


----------

